# weed eater



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there guys i got i think an old style weed eater named weed eater its green, its heavy, and i think the piston and cylinder got scoring do i replace or do i try to sand out the scoring , its not to bad its mostly on one side i think with 180 grit sand paper i casn sand out the scoring wat u guys think also the carb was bad but i cleaned it out and took it apart got the gunky gas oil out and put it back together so i hope the only thing now is the piston scoring and ideas be great thanks guys.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sanding the scores in the cylinder out won't work, any cleaning or restoration of the cylinder has to be uniform all the way around. This unit most likely is a reed valve engine, so if you can get reasonable compression, you may get it to run.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi 30 year old i used a tool to sand the cylinder all around now its looks good now im going to sand the piston very carefully i hope it can run good ill write more as i redo this weed eater ok.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there 30 year old i just finishef working on this old weed eater i used a brake clyinder homer to hone out the top part of it where the piston makes compression and sanded out the rest evenly and cleaned it good also the piston needed some work to so i sanded that out to i made soome new gaskets and put it all together and it will start and run it runs good after i adjust the low n high screws but i have a question how many times i screw in the idle speed after it touches the throttle i think if i get it just right it will run very good im amazed it runs but it works i used different tools to hone out the cylinder out and it runs :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: i thank 30 year for your advice that helped me out a bit thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The idle speed stop screw is adjusted to achieve a steady idle that's fast enough for the engine to continue to run, but slow enough for the clutch to disengage, if equipped with a clutch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

ok but how many turns do i start with or i just have to hunt for it 30 year like 2 turns in or 6 turns in.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

joethefixitman said:


> ok but how many turns do i start with or i just have to hunt for it 30 year like 2 turns in or 6 turns in.


You can start with it all the way in, it will idle way to fast, but that's alright to start, then just back it off until you achieve your desired idle speed.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks 30 year i think that will help a lot now i can get it going and ill be happy thanks again 30.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

